# Question on window caulking



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Is it typical to caulk between a vinyl window frame and the J-channel that holds/hides the ends of my vinyl siding? If so, what type of caulk is preferred?


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

buckslayerII said:


> Is it typical to caulk between a vinyl window frame and the J-channel that holds/hides the ends of my vinyl siding? If so, what type of caulk is preferred?


Can't remeber the name but its a polyurethane based caulk that I used 5 yrs ago and it's still holding to this day. Got it from Siding World in Saginaw.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Big stretch is a great sealant


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the caulk suggestions. Should I caulk that joint or not though?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I would say NO to calking but I have been out of the trade for quite a while.


Vinyl siding has to be able to move to expand and contract with temperature changes.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

I would be caulking the J-channel to the window. The siding itself will still float in the J-channel.


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

I would not recommend caulking the siding to your window. it is not needed as long as it was installed properly. if you insist on caulking i would suggest that you go to siding world and get some quad brand caulk...it is made for siding and you can get it in all colors to match your siding. just curious.. what was your reasoning for wanting to caulk this area in the first place?


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with the last couple of posts, there is no need to caulk the J-Channel to the window frame as long as it is installed correctly. Is it leaking or something? A lot of people get carried away with caulking and then the product turns out like *****. If you insist on caulking it only apply like an 1/8" bead that's all it takes if done properly.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Based on everything else I've observed through remodeling or fixing this house, I would imagine it was done in the cheapest way possible, which probably isn't correct.

This particular window leaks air. It's obvious if you sit on that end of the couch in the winter time. I really doubt that any insulation or low-expansion foam was used around the windows as well. Would I be better off pull the trim on the inside and seeing what's under there? I'm not completely knowledgable of how every aspect of building a house goes. So my question is - if I pull the trim, will I be able to see the area between the window frame and the rough opening, or will that have been covered with the drywall?

BTW (edit) - the window seals appear to be fine and the air "feels" to be coming from more around than through the window. Any other help/thoughts or diagnostic tests would be appreciated.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

You'd be further ahead to check for insulation than caulk the j channel. Like whats already been said theres no need to caulk the J.


----------

